# Michael Myers mask



## aman018 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey,
Im trying to create the michael myers costume i have the store bought costume (coveralls) and then the Deluxe Michael Myers mask i bought on ebay. well I've added all the facial detail to the mask with black and white oil pastels mixed to form a gray color. but the mask is a little big on me and i was gonna use velcro to hold the neck in place on the back of the mask but then i run into the problem of the hair being all wacked up on the thing and or if anyone has a decent Myers mask that they would sell me please reply to this thread and im wanting some suggestions on the mask 
Thanks,
aman018


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant help much with the mask, but I will provide you with a link to the Mask Maker who specializes in Michael Myers masks. He offers fairly reasonable pricing considering the quality of his product.

MySpace - Official The Mask Makers? Page - 46 - Male - Huntsville, Alabama - myspace.com/themaskmaker


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You could check out a fabric store that sells foam cushion filler (the solid chunks, not the fluffy stuff) and cut it to fit - sort of like padding in a football helmet. You could either glue it or velcro it into place and put in enough evenly that it would fit a little more snug without having to wrinkle up the back side and mess up the hairline.


----------



## matt1466 (Sep 19, 2009)

Not sure which Michael Myers you're going for but I have a replica H1 mask from Nightcreeper Studios that I'm looking to sell. I'm just west of Charlotte. 

Matt


----------



## aman018 (Mar 5, 2009)

could you post some picturess


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> You could check out a fabric store that sells foam cushion filler (the solid chunks, not the fluffy stuff) and cut it to fit - sort of like padding in a football helmet. You could either glue it or velcro it into place and put in enough evenly that it would fit a little more snug without having to wrinkle up the back side and mess up the hairline.


THIS... i did it in the past for my son's costumes when the mask would not fit just right. It takes some patience and time but you can get a really good fit for the mask.


----------

